# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  Lock/process در 2008 کجاست؟

## dell816

سلام 
در  sql sever 2000  فولدری داشتیم بنام Lock / process  

الان در 2008 در کدام قسمت میتوانیم ببینیم 

با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
باید روی خود Engine راست کلیک کرده و گزینه Activity Monitor رو بزنید.
این *لینک* رو مشاهده کنید.

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
من با Query گرفتن از sys.dm_tran_locks بیشتر احساس راحتی میکنم چون فیلترها و Sortها انعطاف پذیره

----------

